# CAN gateway long coding helper data.



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,
Could some one give me the list of the long coding helper codes? I mean the one with: "_Byte 00 Bit 0 [01] Engine electronics I" e_tc.
I have the feeling that my friend's VCDS, the one I am currently using, features the long coding helper that belongs to the VW touareg, not to the Phaeton, therefore I am comming across some really weird codes.
Thanks in advance.

Gabriel


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

*Some more background.*

Hi all,
My gateway coding is as follows: 7F F2 F3 AD 3B 10 02
If we convert each pair from hexadecimal into binary we get:
7F = 01111111
F2 = 11110010
F3 = 11110011
AD = 10101101
3B = 00111011
10 and 02 I am not interested in them, so we rule them out.
Righ, if we now refer to the long coding helper of the scan tool I am using I get the following results:

-7F:
Byte 00 Bit 7: 0 = Distance regulation. Not in my car, fine.
Byte 00 Bit 6: 1 = All wheel electronics. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 00 Bit 5: 1 = Headlight aim control. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 00 Bit 4: 1 = Airbags. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 00 Bit 3: 1 = Level control. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 00 Bit 2: 1 = Brake electronics. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 00 Bit 1: 1 = Transmission electronics. This means transfer case control. Odd, not fitted to my car. Should be 0.
Byte 00 Bit 0: 1 = Engine electronics I. Fitted to my car, fine.

-F2:
Byte 01 Bit 7: 1 = Door electronics driver. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 01 Bit 6: 1 = Comfort system. Fitted to my car, fine. 
Byte 01 Bit 5: 1 = Steering angle. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 01 Bit 4: 1 = Engine electronics II. Odd this is only for W12 and V10 engines. Odd, not fitted to my car. Should be 0.
Byte 01 Bit 3: 0 = Differential locks. (This one looks more like Touareg). Not fitted to my car, fine. 
Byte 01 Bit 2: 0 = Lane change assist. Not fitted to my car, fine. 
Byte 01 Bit 1: 1 = Instrument cluster. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 01 Bit 0: 0 = Stabilizers.(This one looks more like Touareg). Not fitted to my car, fine. In the phaeton I belive that it is the special brake booster that works along with the distance regulation system.

-F3:
Byte 02 Bit 7: 1 = Parking assist. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 02 Bit 6: 1 = HVAC front. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 02 Bit 5: 1 = Steering wheel electronics. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 02 Bit 4: 1 = Tyre pressure monitoring. Odd not fitted to my car. Should be 0.
Byte 02 Bit 3: 0 = Seat memory driver. Not fitted to my car, fine. 
Byte 02 Bit 2: 0 = Door electronics rear right. Odd, fitted to my car as any other door. Should be 1.
Byte 02 Bit 1: 1 = Door electronics rear left. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 02 Bit 0: 1 = Door electronics passenger. Fitted to my car, fine.

-AD:
Byte 03 Bit 7: 1 = Wiper electronics. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 03 Bit 6: 0 = Rear view camera. Not fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 03 Bit 5: 1 = HVAC rear. Fitted to my car, fine. This was already coded before I had installed my rear ac panel.
Byte 03 Bit 4: 0 = Rear lid electronics. I do not know what it refers to.
Byte 03 Bit 3: 1 = Central electronics. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 03 Bit 2: 1 = Seat memory passenger. Odd not fitted to my car. Should be 0.
Byte 03 Bit 1: 0 = Trailer function. Odd I have a OEM tow bar with its towing module. Should be 1.
Byte 03 Bit 0: 1 = Access start authorization. Fitted to my car, fine.

-3B:
Byte 04 Bit 7: 0 = Telephone. Odd, fitted to my car, should be 1.
Byte 04 Bit 6: 0 = Radio analog. Odd, fitted to my car, should be 1.
Byte 04 Bit 5: 1 = Radio digital. Odd, not Fitted to my car, should be 0.
Byte 04 Bit 4: 1 = TV tuner. Odd, not fitted to my car, should be 0.
Byte 04 Bit 3: 1 = Navigation. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 04 Bit 2: 0 = Telematics. Not fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 04 Bit 1: 1 = Sound system. Fitted to my car, fine.
Byte 04 Bit 0: 1 = Control head roof. Fitted to my car, fine.

I hope someone can give me a hand in order to get it all sorted.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

This sounds like something Michael/PanEuropean might be able to route to his contacts at Dresden, when he re-appears from whichever darkest continent he's in. Or no continent (aka Pacific!).

I've got short coding on my MY2006, so I can't compare.

Chris


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks anyway Chris. Much appreciated.
Any volunteers with a scan tool and a 08 Phaeton?
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

I'll scan my black 2008 tomorrow and see what it has in it...


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks in advance. Much appreciated.
Also, if you could take some snapshots or write down the list of the long coding helper/assistant control modules would be of great assistance.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## perfrej (Dec 24, 2009)

I have the same descriptions that you have, albeit in Swedish. My coding is not correct either.

I have FF F7 F7 AE 33 10 02, and errors are in the fields of:

Engine II, set to 1 on a V6TDI
Seat memory driver, set to 0, shouldn't it be 1?
Tire pressure monitor, set to 1, I don't have it.
Trailer, set to 1, I don't have it.
Trunk lid electronics, set to 0, I have auto open/close
Navigation, set to 0, I definitely have navigation...
TV Tuner set to 1, I do not have TV in that car.

There are some things I do not understand... Take the radio, digital and analog; perhaps digital is the big sound package and analog the small?

I also have (in the sixth byte) a zero for aux heat, a feature I do have, and a zero for can gateway... Hmmm...

Something is amiss here, right? I'll do some research, and maybe Michael can shed some light on this.

/p


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi again Per,
I have been doing some research over the weekend trying to correlate the Can gateway coding of different VW group cars with the Phaeton, and AFAIK there is not any.
What I am planning to do when I see my friend again, is to tick on the unticked bits one by one to check if it makes any difference with regards to the fault that I am getting on the rear HVAC control module.
In the meantime lets hope that Michael or someone else from Ross Tech can give us some insight into it.
I really appreciate your time and effort, so thaks very much indeed.

Gabriel.

PS: There is a chance that I might end up working in Norway, so if that is the case no doubt that we will meet at some point, and the beers are on me!!!


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi all,
In the past few days I have been spending quite a lot of time and effort trying to overcome the "01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded" and "01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation" errors. 
The thing about this errors is that the stored frequency is only 1. So it seems that regardless of the number of times that you use the rear ac panel, the only fault stored is the one caused the very first time.
I tried to select one by one each tick box that was not ticked with the original CAN gateway long code without any success. And I tried to select the controller 28, that is the rear ac panel, from the installation list with no luck either.
I even tried to recode the rear ac panel, but a login code is needed to perform that job.
The interesting thing, is that having a look a the VCDS label files it seems that there is not any with the correct controller list for late Phaetons, therefore we see that odd list of tick boxes on the long code helper.
One more thing that I noticed while performing this work, was that depending on the controller a different communication protocol is used. Eg: the rear ac panel and some others it uses TP 1.6-2000, others use KW 1281 or KW 2000. The can gateway indicates CAN, as the communication protocol.
So at this point I do not really know wheter it is just a communication problem due to the manufacturing date of the rear ac panel, or a problem related to the non updated VCDS labels which leads to not to be able to code the CAN gateway accordingly. 
Other than that the rear ac panel works wonderfully!
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

*Coding successfuly sorted !!!*

Hi all,
Yesterday I decided to give a go to the CAN gateway fault that my car was suffering since I installed the rear AC panel.
With the VCDS tool connected, I first ticked the rear AC panel tickbox of the gateway installation list and compared how the long coding had changed. 
The result was 7F F2 F3 BD 03 10 02 whereas the original long code was 7F F2 F3 AD 3B 10 02. I then noticed that the third and fourth bytes were changed.
At that point I ran a VCDS scan, and luckily controller 28 (that is the rear AC panel) _01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation_ fault was gone . However there was still a fault present on controller 19 (gateway) _01044 - Control Module Incorrectly Coded 000 - - _.
Then, what I did, was to compare the bits on Byte 3 and Byte 4 with those of a car with a factory installed rear AC panel. The result was that, on Byte 3 of the factory fitted rear AC panel car, and the new coding of my car, there was 1 rather than 0 on the fourth bit, so it seemed to indicate that that was the bit related to the installation of the rear AC panel.
At that point I was wondering why the VCDS tool had modified two bytes in order to install just one item. Therefore I compared the bits on Byte 4 of my original long code, and those of the modified long code. To my surprise, the new code had changed several bits from 1 to 0, which meant that it had disabled several devices in the car :screwy:. Then no wonder why there was still a fault on controller 19!
What I did then, was to revert Byte 4 to the original code, that is from 03 to 3B. Subsequently I run a VCDS scan and all the controllers were fault free!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
Well to make a long story short, I would advise everybody with a retrofitted AC control panel to:
- Tick the rear AC panel tick box on the gateway installation list.
- To change Byte 03 Bit 4 from 0 to 1 with the long code help tool.
- And to keep Byte 4 with the original code, in order to have a fault free installation.
I hope it helps.
Cheers.

Gabriel


----------



## EnglishPhaeton (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow Gabriel, awesome post!!!!

Now, how do you fancy a couple of days in sunny Yorkshire, 5* travel lodge included?

*ALL* you need to do is convince a 2006 GP0 that it is _really_ a 2009 GP2!! For a man of your talents you should be finished by lunchtime!!

Stu


----------



## Gabs08PHTN (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Stu,
I very much appreciate your compliments :thumbup:!!!



EnglishPhaeton said:


> Now, how do you fancy a couple of days in sunny Yorkshire, 5* travel lodge included?
> 
> *ALL* you need to do is convince a 2006 GP0 that it is _really_ a 2009 GP2!! For a man of your talents you should be finished by lunchtime!!
> 
> Stu


We can always give it a try, provided we can take your GP0 to your favourite local pub and make it drink a few pints of bitter 
Then if it works you and I can drink a few others, and problem sorted 
All the best.

Gabriel


----------

